
Beware the ‘mother of all credit bubbles’ - el_benhameen
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/beware-the-mother-of-all-credit-bubbles/2018/06/08/940f467c-69af-11e8-9e38-24e693b38637
======
oldgrumpygeek
When this bubble bursts(and it will) it will make the bank bailout like like
loaning someone $20. The tax payers will get stuck with the bill while CEO's
and Board of Directors pat themselves on the back and look for the next reason
to steal from the American People. What really pisses me off it companies like
Apple keep large amounts of cash overseas just so they don't have to pay taxes
yet when the time comes they will be at the front of the line asking for a
handout.

